# help on son in law G16YT



## fone32 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

looking for a service manual and any suggestions were can we get the bearings
for the mowing deck on a G16YT Bolens
tractor.

thank and in advance !!!!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Did you check the sticky in this section with the listing of parts suppliers? Here is the link.

Bolens parts suppliers 

Andy


----------



## fone32 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Still looking for a service manual*

Still looking for a service manual on a
G16yt. Does anyone have or know where
I can get one ?? 

Sonny does not return my calls.

I have called some of the guys on the list
and they say they don't have one.

Did they use the same service manual for 
another model??

thanks

D


----------

